# 2011 Cardiac Peripheral Codes Crossover



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jan 10, 2011)

I now have a wonderful crossover thanks to "armymom", but it is only for the coronary codes and cath codes. Would anyone have a peripheral crossover? Any help is appreciated!
Gail Davis, CPC


----------



## pbarrera (Jan 10, 2011)

*Periferal crossover*

Good Morning,

If you do receive the crossover codes for perifieral coding, could you pls email me to me
bxgal@ptd.net

THANKS
PATTY


----------



## glenda6900 (Jan 10, 2011)

thomasgail said:


> I now have a wonderful crossover thanks to "armymom", but it is only for the coronary codes and cath codes. Would anyone have a peripheral crossover? Any help is appreciated!
> Gail Davis, CPC




Hi Gail,

Could I have a copy of you coronary codes and cath codes crossover?

Thanks,
Glenda

glenda@medical-billingservice.com


----------



## Bellaboo (Jan 11, 2011)

Would love a copy of coronary and peripheral crosswalks for 2011
Thanks a Bunch
jac@cardioassoc.org


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok, I will be glad to send my copies of the coronary crossover but could someone PLEASE respond with any information on the peripheral crossovers? I am looking for a neat and in order cheat sheet so to speak. Thank you!


----------



## manda12 (Jan 14, 2011)

i too would love a copy of that please. and i am working on finding one for the peripherals so when i do i will send you a copy. thanks my email is amanda.solomon@jax.ufl.edu


----------



## crowemd (Jan 21, 2011)

I went to a Cardiology seminar last week and am in the process of making a Peripheral cheat sheet myself.  When I get it done I will let you know.


----------



## stgregor (Jan 23, 2011)

Dr. Z (ZHealth Publishing)'s Online Newsletter from November 20,  2010 included this link to the following chart:

http://files.e2ma.net/223/assets/docs/lower_extremity_revasculariazation_code_guide_sheet.pdf

Chart was created by Dr. David Dunn, FACS, CIRCC, CPC-H, CCC, CCS, RCC. Visit zhealthpublishing.com for additional info.


----------



## Jaden0716 (Jan 24, 2011)

to thomasgail  Could you e-mail me the cross over codes for cardiac codes.  a BIG thank-you.   Martha  Hernandez.  hartfordhouse1973@msn.com


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you Stacy!


----------



## Rochelle Fillyaw (Feb 4, 2011)

Would you please send me a copy?  I graetly appreciate it.  Have a wonderful day.
Pamla.VanLeer@LPNT.net

Rochelle


----------



## s.greene.cpc (Feb 7, 2011)

Big Thanks!



stgregor said:


> Dr. Z (ZHealth Publishing)'s Online Newsletter from November 20,  2010 included this link to the following chart:
> 
> http://files.e2ma.net/223/assets/docs/lower_extremity_revasculariazation_code_guide_sheet.pdf
> 
> Chart was created by Dr. David Dunn, FACS, CIRCC, CPC-H, CCC, CCS, RCC. Visit zhealthpublishing.com for additional info.


----------

